# Crank position sensor wiring and megasquirt Questions



## superslowGTI86 (Jun 28, 2002)

So we're working on wiring up mk1 aba with megasquirt, and the diagrams I've seen for wiring up the cps have varied. I was planning on using the factory aba 3wire cps, but it looks like it might not be compatible. The "diyautotune" diagram shows a black wire at pin1, and my efi source harness doesn't have that. 
https://www.diyautotune.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/05/MegaSquirt-wiring-diagram-thumbnail.jpg


----------



## weejunGL (Feb 2, 2005)

color is unimportant. what is important is that its there 

and that the internal wiring/settings are correct as far as using the stock aba sensor (which i cannot help you with)


----------



## superslowGTI86 (Jun 28, 2002)

Well if you look at the jpeg I shared, you'll see that pin1 has a black wire coming out, my harness doesn't have anything coming out of the pin1 spot. I've seen other diagrams that looked a good bit different so I'm at a standstill because I'm unsure if I should try to get my hands on another harness or follow one of these other diagrams


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

That black wire on 1 is just a sensor ground. If your harness does not have something in #1, then connect your sensor ground to any of the others in your harness/connector.


----------



## superslowGTI86 (Jun 28, 2002)

Sounds good thanks!


----------

